# AU Northlands [FULL]



## darkdancer (Nov 8, 2003)

anyone got room in their AU game for one more player?  anyone interested in playing in/DMing a new AU game?


----------



## tenkar (Nov 9, 2003)

Interested in playing, thats for sure.  Looks real good, want to find out if the rules taste great too


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Nov 9, 2003)

I'd be willing to run one, if those interested can provide an idea of what level they want to play at, and what style of game they're interested in.


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Nov 9, 2003)

I would love to play; any level any style; me just wants to play the good stuff


----------



## darkdancer (Nov 9, 2003)

me too, any style or level is interesting, although AU being so new to everyone (presumably), it would probably be better to begin on the low side.  what do you think?


----------



## tenkar (Nov 9, 2003)

Aye, lower is probably better.  5th level or lower is probably best bet... enough to have a few skills behind them, not enough to be all that powerful... least, that's how I see it.  'Course, I'll play no matter the level


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Nov 9, 2003)

*Game Style*

Let's try 3rd level, then.  It's high enough that your character can be somewhat developed, and have a reasonable backstory, but still has the low-level feel to it.  As far as game styles go, would you prefer intrigue or epic questing?


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Nov 9, 2003)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Let's try 3rd level, then.  It's high enough that your character can be somewhat developed, and have a reasonable backstory, but still has the low-level feel to it.  As far as game styles go, would you prefer intrigue or epic questing?



I think epic questing would work well.


----------



## tenkar (Nov 9, 2003)

Either style is fine... I used to intertwine both styles, changing the mix as the game went on with my old group.


----------



## darkdancer (Nov 9, 2003)

I think epic works for me, too.


----------



## Atelos (Nov 10, 2003)

I count three players amd a DM in this thread.  Mind if I invite myself along on the 3rd level epic quest?


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Nov 10, 2003)

No, that's just fine.  Now, I need character ideas.  The majority seems to favor questing over intrigue, so that will probably be the main focus.  3rd level, 28-point buy.  In addition to the standard AU classes, I am adding the following variant witches:  Desert Witch, Night Witch, and Rock Witch, with the modification that the Desert Witch gains access to the fire template and all fire spells, rather than increased caster level, from Witchery Spellcasting, and Tremorsense rather than blindsight from Witchery Lord.  Alternate Champions or Totem Warriors can be cleared with me on a case-by-case basis.


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Nov 10, 2003)

Well, I was looking at either a Mageblade or a Magister.  Not sure what race, yet.


----------



## darkdancer (Nov 10, 2003)

Paxus,

I was thinking about a human fire witch character - when I get home I'll take another look at the book and see whether my character idea fits better with the custom desert witch idea...


----------



## Atelos (Nov 10, 2003)

I was thinking of being a loresong spryte magister.

Looks like our party is going to be heavy on the magic.


----------



## FaenFriend (Nov 10, 2003)

Atelos said:
			
		

> Looks like our party is going to be heavy on the magic.




Need some muscle?  I'd love to try out a giant or sibeccai warmain if you all have an extra space!  Let me know.

FaenFriend


----------



## darkdancer (Nov 10, 2003)

sounds like we could use muscle.  

pax, what do you think?


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Nov 10, 2003)

5 certainly isn't too many, and muscle helps just as often as anything else.  If anyone's decided on a character idea, I'd like to get a background and personality concept.


----------



## FaenFriend (Nov 10, 2003)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> 5 certainly isn't too many, and muscle helps just as often as anything else.  If anyone's decided on a character idea, I'd like to get a background and personality concept.




Just to make sure - we'll be playing in the DT world?  And do you want to approve character idea, background, and personality concept before we start rolling up the character?  

Thanks for running this game!  (And it's always good to see folks from montecook.com's discussion forums ...)

FaenFriend


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Nov 10, 2003)

We are playing in the Diamond Throne, specifically the lands north of Ao-Manasa, though any background elements that aren't common knowledge may be subject to change.  Since you'll be using pointbuy, you can go ahead and write your character up before I approve it, if you want.


----------



## darkbard (Nov 10, 2003)

okay, I'm a REAL idiot!  this is my husband's login - this is darkdancer:

fire witch?  what fire witch?  I was thinking of iron witch with either elemental or energy fire feat...  still thinking about the desert witch idea...

geez


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 10, 2003)

Paxus, how many players are you looking for?  I am always interested in playin AU games.  And it sounds like you might be playing in the area near my games   I am currently running [AU] Lost Dreams in Ao Manasa.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Nov 10, 2003)

I suppose I could make room for a sixth player, though I think that's about the maximum.  The bulk of the campaign will take place north of the city, in the wilds and in a new frontier town being settled on a recently discovered gold mine.


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 10, 2003)

Paxus, If you feel 6 is too much just let me know, I am in tons of games as it is and I wont be offended if you want to keep it smaller.  If I am in I will wait for the others to post their character ideas then I will add mine in filling out whatever the party might need. Looking over what people have suggested so far perhaps a totem warrior of some type or an akashic.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Nov 10, 2003)

Six is fine.  Seven would be too many, but six lets you have two groups, each large enough to operate independently over short periods, without making full-group interaction too cumbersome.


----------



## darkdancer (Nov 10, 2003)

pax,

I just thought that I'd mention:  your signature makes me nervous...


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Nov 10, 2003)

The sig is from a Family Guy episode.  It's supposed to make people nervous.  I'm glad it succeeded.


----------



## darkdancer (Nov 10, 2003)

one question:  about the additional feat at third level - can this be a ceremonial feat or should it only be a general feat?  if ceremonial, do we pay the goldpiece cost?  On a similar note, how about item creation feats?  technically, any character using said feat to get equipment on the cheap should be lower level than third since they've burned xp in the creation process, right?  just wondering....


----------



## FaenFriend (Nov 10, 2003)

Also, following up on DarkDancer ... what is our starting gold?  How should we calculate starting HP?

Thanks,

FaenFriend


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Nov 10, 2003)

Starting gold is standard, 2700.  Any purchase which would take more than 1350 must be cleared with me, and must have backstory behind its acquisition, as must any magical items not listed in Diamond Throne, either as new items or acceptable item types.  Ceremony feats can be purchased at half price, 150 gp.  Hp is average:  3.5 for a d6, 4.5 for d8, 5.5 for d10, 6.5 for d12.  As you have two such average levels, hp will end up a whole number.  Unless you took craft spell-completion item at 1st, you won't have had the feat for long enough to use it.  If you did, take a 10% price break on any spell-completion items you could have made at 2nd level.


----------



## tenkar (Nov 10, 2003)

Well, I'm looking at either playing a Mage Blade or an Unfettered, in all probability human.  Leaning toward the Mage Blade, but since another listed that as a possible choice I am leaving my options open.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Nov 11, 2003)

It's not a problem if two people overlap classes, as long as you have interestingly different character concepts.  You could have a fun, effective party composed entirely out of mageblades, if you so desired.  Just make your character unique.


----------



## tenkar (Nov 11, 2003)

In that case Mage Blade it is... will try to post the basic background soon as possible.


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Nov 11, 2003)

So, correct me if I'm wrong, but it looks like so far we have:

Aust: Either a Mageblade or Magister (I'm leaning towards Magister at the moment)
DarkDancer: Witch of some sort
Atelos: Magister
FaenFriend: Warmain
Erekose13: Totem Warrior or Akashic
Tenkar: Mageblade or Unfettered

Does that about cover it?


----------



## Atelos (Nov 11, 2003)

*Phain Lorewriter*

I don't have a copy of The Diamond Throne and probably won't be able to get one before the end of the month, hope that's not a problem.  Without the Diamond Throne I priced my character's items according to the rules under the craft item feats.  Thanks Erekose13 for giving me the price on the amulet to let me cast eldritch armor.

My character is still a work in progress, particularly the background as I'm not feeling particularly inspired, but here's what I've got so far.

Phain Lorewriter
Male Loresong Spryte Magister 3
Height: 15"
Weight: 13 lbs
Black hair and Green Eyes
50 years old

Str 6 (base 10 for 2 points -2 for Loresong, -2 for Spryte)
Dex 12 (base 10 for 2 points +2 for Spryte)
Con 12 (4 points)
Int 17 (base 15 for 8 points +2 for Loresong)
Wis 12 (4 points)
Cha 15 (8 points)

Hit Dice: 3d6 + 3
HP: 16/16 (7 for first level, 4.5 for each level thereafter)
AC: 13 (10 base + 1 dex + 2 size tiny)
Init: +1 (+1 dex)
Speed: 10' Fly 30' (average)

*Saves:*
Ref +2 (+1 base +1 dex)
Fort +2 (+1 base +1 con)
Will +4 (+3 base +1 wis)

*Attacks*:
Sprytestaff +2 (+1 base -1 str + 2 size tiny) 1d4-1 dmg

*Feats:*
Eldritch Training (ceremonial) (1st)
Aid Spellcasting (general) (1st)
Spryte Metamorphosis (3rd)

*Skills:*
Concentration +7 (6 ranks +1 con)
Decipher Script +6 (3 ranks +3 int)
Knowledge(Runes) +6 (3 ranks +3 int)
Knowledge(Magic) +10 (6 ranks +3 int +1 eldritch training)
Intimidate +8 (6 ranks +2 cha)
Sneak +9 (+8 size tiny +1 dex)
Spellcraft +10 (6 ranks +3 int +1 eldritch training)

*Languages*: Common, Celestial, Draconic, Faen, Giant

*Racial Qualities:*Fey Type, Size Tiny, Low-Light Vision, Flight speed 30 average maneuverability

*Possessions:*
riding dog (pack animal) 150 gp
carrying:
+3 book (magic) 90 gp and 2 lb
+2 book (runes) 40 gp and 1 lb
2 spare Tiny Explorer's outfits 5 gp and 4 lbs each
bedroll 5 sp

Phain himself carries:
_Amulet of Spell Knowledge(eldritch armor)_: Allows bearer to ready _eldritch armor_, even without the appropriate feat. Price 1000 gp, other details unknown.

_Frost shard_ A jagged shard of bluish crystal, calls forth an _energy blade(cold)_ when command word is invoked.
faint evocation. caster level 4th. craft spell completion item, energy blade(cold). Price: 400 gp

_Flash Globe_: a yellow crystal marble which ,when thrown, flies forth to the point designated by the user and explodes in a blast of multicolored light.  Single use of _dazzlesphere_.
Faint evocation. caster level 3rd. craft single use item, _dazzlesphere_. Price: 450 gp

4 X _Lesser salve_: little jars of a salve which, when painted on to a wounded person in the proper patterns, acts as a spell completion _lesser transfer wounds_
Faint transmutation. Caster Level 1st. Craft spell competion item, _transfer wounds(lesser)_. Price: 25gp.

_Advanced salve_: when this salve is applied to a wound, it acts as a _lesser battle healing_ spell. 
Faint Evocation. Caster Level 3rd. Craft single use item, battle healing(lesser). Price: 300gp. 

Sprytestaff (magisters staff) 1d4/1d4 1lb
Tiny Explorer's outfit
4 tindertwigs 1 gp each
15 sheets of paper 4 sp each
2 inkpens 1 sp each
2 1 oz vials ink 8 gp each

133 gp 3 sp

Background:  Phain was immensely troublesome to his parents as he was growing up.   He got into endless arguments with his teachers and he played pranks which irritated even his normally easygoing people.  What's worse was he was profoundly unspiritual and felt inclined to agree with the tall folk who accused his brethren of simply making up their gods.  When a traveling human magister passed through his village looking for an assistant and student, his parents gladly let Phain sign on as an apprentice, in the hope that the discipline of apprenticeship would cause him to gain a little respect and maturity, and that the journeys would awaken in him his spiritual side.  While the training and the respect he gained for Mistress Sadune calmed him down a little he remained a rather irreverant faen who irritated the other faen he ran across in his journey almost as much as he had irritated his fellow villagers.

Eventually the experience gained in his journeys caused him to desire a transformation into the form of a spryte, so he and Sadune decided to halt their journeys for a few days to allow him to undergo the metamorphosis.  When he left his coccoon he was horrified to find that the nearby clearing where he and Sadune had made camp a week before contained obvious signs of a fierce magical battle and no signs whatsoever of Sadune.  In the wake of this event Phain had an epiphany and came to know Arusill, god of tragic losses.

More somber now, and more respectful of his peoples' beliefs (though he still privately feels that some of the gods of his brethren have simply been made up) he hunts for clues to the reasons for his mistress's dissapearance.  Though he hunts most circumspectly, as anyone or anything that could face Sadune in a battle as fierce as the one whose remnants he saw and survive would certainly vastly outclass him.


----------



## darkdancer (Nov 11, 2003)

sounds about right:  I've pretty much decided on an iron witch - the desert witch was very tempting but too many things seemed dependent upon being in the desert to work.  if her skills functioned on seaside sand as well, then...


----------



## tenkar (Nov 11, 2003)

Here's the character concept.  Haven't even thought about stats and other stuff yet... will dwell on that while at work tomorrow 

Tenkar Calishun
Human Mage Blade 3

Tenkar wanted to be a mighty warrior when he was just a boy.  The hero in all the tales told at the fireside at night.  Born the third son of a fairly successful merchant family gave him access to schooling that others might not have had.  In his case, more schooling then he had wanted.  He wanted to be a Hero… his mother wanted a Magister.  

He was sent to a small school that taught the magical arts.  Needless to say his schooling did not go as well as his parents planned.  He had neither the patience nor temperament to excel in magical studies.  He picked up much that he found useful, even interesting, but the driving desire was not there.  Within the year he was expelled for “lack of potential”.

Having even less desire to lead a merchant’s life Tenkar sought out a teacher on his own, one that could teach him the ways of martial arms, the sword and the bow.  He found such a teacher, or rather, the teacher found him.  He apprenticed himself for nearly two years to a swordmaster named Brecht.  It took less then two days for Tenkar to realize his master was a Mage Blade, and had sought him out because of his basic magical knowledge.

Tenkar no longer desires to be the hero, least not for now.  He now has the desire to improve his skills with sword and spell, explore a bit of the work around him, make some new friends and possibly make just a small name for himself.


----------



## tenkar (Nov 11, 2003)

Cleaning up the double post


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 11, 2003)

Atelos* the item you are looking for is the Amulet of Spell Knowledge (Eldritch Armor) for 1000gp.
I personally am leaning towards a human akashic1/unfettered 2 at the moment with a heavy concentration on Intimidate.


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 11, 2003)

*Jonas Temm*

*Jonas Temm*, male human akashic1/unfettered 2: medium humanoid (human); HD 1d6+2d8; hp 15 [disabled 0, dying -10]; Init +2; Spd 30 ft.; AC 17 (18 vs. 1 opponent), touch 13, flat-footed 14 [+2 dex, +4 armor, +1 dodge, +1 parry vs. 1 opponent]; Bab: +2; Atk +5 melee (spikestick 2d6, x3) or +6 ranged (crossbow 1d8, 19-20/x2); SQ Skill Memory +2, Parry; SV Fort +0, Ref +5, Will +2; Str 10, Dex 14, Con 10, Int 14, Wis 10, Cha 16. 

*Skills*: 
*Intimidate*: 20 [8], *Bluff*: 11 [6], *Diplomacy*: 11 [6], *Disguise*: 11 [6], *Gather Information*: 9 [6], *Open Lock*: 6 [4], *Sneak*: 8 [6], *Search*: 6 [4], *Tumble*: 6 [4], *Disable Device*: 6 [4], *Sense Motive*: 4 [4]

*Languages*: Common, Giant, Faen

*Feats*: Skill Focus (intimidate) [human], Affinity with Skill (intimidate) [talent], Skill Application (intimidate/bluff) [ceremony], Weapon Finesse [3rd], Weapon Focus (repeating crossbow) [unfettered 2]

*Gear*: MW long spikestick, MW Devanian repeating crossbow, 5 bolt clips (25 bolts), leather coat, backpack (3 sunrods, signal whisle, 2 belt pouches, waterskin, flint & steel, disguise kit, MW thieves tools), light horse, riding saddle, bit & bridle, 2 saddlebags, bedroll, winter blanket, 1 vial of Alchemist's Fire. 4 pp, 6 gp, 6 sp.

_Amulet of Loerwen_: 1/day on command the user may cast _directed charm_ upon one target within medium range. 
Faint Enchantment; Caster Level: 1st; Craft Constant Item, _directed charm_; Price: 800gp.

_Bowl of Health_: When filled with water and used in a cleansing ritual, it casts _hygiene_ on the user. It can be used one time per day in this manner. 
Faint Transmutation; Caster Level: 1st; Craft Constant Item, _directed charm_; Price: 200gp.

*History*: Jonas Temm is the son of a noble family in Ka-Rone. Both he and his sister, Kalidra, are unhappy with the way things are in the capital. Their parents were re-instated into their positions of power following the liberation by the giants. Families like the Temms were very grateful to the giants for giving them back their heredatory power. These nobles owed all their current wealth and status to the giants. Their sycophantic attitudes were extremely distressing to Jonas. He resented his parents and those like them. 

When he was young he stole away on a merchant vessel heading out to sea. Without the trappings of wealth he found that he needed money to survive and that his quick wit and demanding nature came in very handy. The ship he was on travelled to Ao-Manasa, far away from his home town. There he joined the Denebriath, an Akashic's guild when he discovered his talent with the memory delving skills espoused by the guild. He was never very satisfied with their stiff bureaucratic approach, though mostly because they wouldnt let him move into the Outer Circle. As an Associate of the Guild, he made money through various enterprises in the city. His talent lay in his ability to use his forceful personality to make people believe anything he wanted them too.

After his dissappointment with the akashic's guild, he fell in with some of the rougher sort down in the Worm, the darker part of town. There he learned very quickly that his talents held much power among the downtrodden. He learned to fight from an old faen pirate named, Traemylin. Last week however things turned bad and he felt it would be best if he were to dissappear for a while. He managed to get a job with a caravan company heading north to a gold-digging site as a guard. Once there he set out to find some new money making enterprise well away from his acquaintances in Ao-Manasa.


----------



## FaenFriend (Nov 11, 2003)

Here's an update on my character.  I think I'm going to start with three levels in giant instead of warmain.  I am really going to pack a nasty wollop.  And who can resist the stomp feat? 

--
Kai-Moash's parents apprenticed him to a blacksmith at an early age where he has worked for the past thirty or so years as he has grown into early adulthood.  Because of the demands of his labor, his parents and the master blacksmith encouraged him to partake in the giant rituals.  But his amazing size and strength have come at a cost - his life has been spent mainly working, without contact with other young giants, and his muscle is not backed by a strong sense of self-identity or emotional maturity.  Released now from his apprenticeship, he is traveling into the world as a blacksmith journeyman.  But unknown to his family or former master, he has little desire to seek employment as a smith.  Instead, the lure of adventure and self-discovery call to him.  What role can he play in this vast world?  How can he make a difference in others' lives beyond sweating over a forge?  For now, he may support himself by his craft as he travels, but his wide-eyes are looking for true romance and adventure.  
--

Ok, it's not amazingly original, but the background will allow me to play around with the character and then chose a class based on how he develops.  

I'm not a min/maxer (honest)!  But it would be interesting to play a large giant with a 22 strength ... someone did say the party needed muscle, right?

FaenFriend


----------



## darkdancer (Nov 11, 2003)

here's my character:  esme the bitter

*Esme the bitter  * [female human Iron Witch 3]
*Abilities:*  Str 8 [–1],  Dex 13 [+1],  Con 12 [+1],  Int 11 [+0],  Wis 18 [+4],  Cha 8 [–1]
*Essentials:*  XP: 3301 [3rd level character];  Hero points: 0;  Move: 30 ft or 20 ft with backpack
*Appearance: * 5 ft, 90#, very fine unnaturally orange hair, pale complexion, reddish brown eyes, 18 years old

*Languages: *  Common, Ignan  [Common, Draconic alphabets]
*Skills:* *Bluff * [+2–1], *Concentration* [+6+1], *Heal* [+5+4], *Knowledge [cosmology]*  [+3+0+2], *Knowledge [nature] * [+5+0+2], *Sense motive * [+2+4], *Speak language [Ignan], Spellcraft * [+6+0]
*Racial traits*:  Human:  Bonus feat and skill points

*Class features*:  Simple weapon proficiency;  Light armor and shield proficiencies;  Disable device and Open lock as class skills;  Witchery [if attacked by weapon containing iron, +1 luck bonus to AC];  Manifestation [Hail of metal [once/day for 1d4 rounds summons swirling cloud of metal within 100 ft, diameter 20 feet, 1d6 plus 1d6/2 witch levels damage, [Reflex DC 10 + ½ level + Wis modifier for half]]]

*Feats and Talents*:  Complex spell [1st], Elemental resistance [fire 5] [talent], Elemental mage [fire] [1st/ceremonial], Iron flesh [ceremonial]

*Equipment*:  
wearing: adventurer's outfit, _bracers of armor +1_(1#), _cloak of resistance +1_(1#) 
carrying: witch bag (3#), morningstar (8#), light crossbow (6#), beltpouch with [flint & steel, purse [0 royals, 46 queens, 8 deuces, 0 bobbers, 11 20gp red gems], backpack with [book +2 knowledge [cosmology](1#), book +2 knowledge [nature](1#), healer's kit[10 uses] (1#), sack, waterskin (4#)]

steed:  light horse (named Bess) with riding saddle, carrying saddle bags with [20 days feed,  trail rations [10 days](10#), bedroll (5#),  

*Combat statistics: * *Init:* +1;  *HPs*: 16, Dying –2/Dead –12;  *AC: * 13 or 14 [*touch* 11 or 12, *flatfooted* 12 or 13] [+1 armor, +1 dexterity, +1 natural, +1 vs iron weapons]

*Melee*: 	morningstar  [+1 [+2 BAB, –1 Str]/1d8–1/x2]
*Ranged:*  light crossbow  [+3 [+2 BAB, +1 Dex]/1d8/19-20 x2/80 ft]
*Saves:*  Fort +3, Ref +3, Will +8

*Spells* [DC 14 + spell level];  *Spells slots/day*:  3/3; *Spells readied*(for now):  C—detect magic, lesser glowglobe, read magic, seeker;  1—conjure energy creature I, fireburst, lesser transfer wounds


----------



## darkdancer (Nov 11, 2003)

pax, I forgot to ask:  are the +1 bracers of armor and +1 cloak of resistance allowable in your campaign?  my last post reflects esme's wearing those things in her listed AC and saves...


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Nov 11, 2003)

Items of armor bonus and resistance bonus are perfectly allowable; as slotted +1 items, they cost 1,000 gp, which is within the allowed range.  Basically, yes, they're fine.

Atelos, Tenkar, and FaenFriend:  Those are good backgrounds.  Can you come up with reasons to be joining a prospecting town in northern Devania, or would you prefer I give them to you?

Erekose13, Darkdancer:  Do you have personalities, backgrounds, etc., done?  Those are more necessary in the beginning than stats.

One small note:  Atelos, I think your strength should be 6, not 8.  (10-2-2)


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 11, 2003)

*Jonas Temm*

Sure no problem, hmm lets see.

*History*:Jonas Temm is the son of a noble family in Ka-Rone.  Both he and his sister, Kalidra, are unhappy with the way things are in the capital.  Their parents were re-instated into their positions of power following the liberation by the giants.  Families like the Temms were very grateful to the giants for giving them back their heredatory power.  These nobles owed all their current wealth and status to the giants. Their sycophantic attitudes were extremely distressing to Jonas. He resented his parents and those like them. 

When he was young he stole away on a merchant vessel heading out to sea.  Without the trappings of wealth he found that he needed money to survive and that his quick wit and demanding nature came in very handy.  The ship he was on travelled to Ao-Manasa, far away from his home town.  There he joined the Denebriath, an Akashic's guild when he discovered his talent with the memory delving skills espoused by the guild.  He was never very satisfied with their stiff bureaucratic approach, though mostly because they wouldnt let him move into the Outer Circle.  As an Associate of the Guild, he made money through various enterprises in the city.  His talent lay in his ability to use his forceful personality to make people believe anything he wanted them too.

After his dissappointment with the akashic's guild, he fell in with some of the rougher sort down in the Worm, the darker part of town.  There he learned very quickly that his talents held much power among the downtrodden.  He learned to fight from an old faen pirate named, Traemylin.  Last week however things turned bad and he felt it would be best if he were to dissappear for a while.  He managed to get a job with a caravan company heading north to a gold-digging site as a guard.  Once there he set out to find some new money making enterprise well away from his acquaintances in Ao-Manasa.



How does that sound for a start?  I will have to work on his description and personality a bit later, but there is a lot of insights there.  Let me know if you want me to change any of the details like the names of people or places.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Nov 11, 2003)

That's just fine.  Combines backstory and current goals, along with some characterization.  I'll probably be making up exactly how "things turned bad," if you don't mind.


----------



## darkdancer (Nov 11, 2003)

esme's story:

esme (ez-meh) used to live on the outskirts of a town or village with her mother and her grandmother, who were both (wood) witches.  The two older women were often visited by people from the town/village who needed healing or herbal recipes of one sort or another, but other than that, they were left to themselves, which suited them just fine.  esme learned from her elders various arts of witchery.  Then, one late night when esme was around 12 years old, she returned from gathering various herbs to find their house burning fiercely.  She was somehow able to enter the house and drag out her grandmother, but the woman died within minutes.  Her mother died inside the house.  It is esme's firm belief that the fire was set, but she's not sure by whom.  there were all sorts of rumors about her parentage, and even before she was born her family does not seem to have ever been favorably regarded.  she wants more than anything to avenge their deaths but as yet is unsure how to do so.  she doesn't care who her father is unless it has something to do with what happened.

esme's appearance:  

before the fire, esme shared her mother's and grandmother's coloring of pale skin, dark brown wavy hair and hazel eyes, but the fire seems to have permanently changed her.  Although six years have passed, the hair on esme's head that had burned off during the fire has grown back pale and orange, and her eyes have become a smoldering reddish brown, as if there is a fire within.  She often stares fiercely which makes many people uncomfortable.  She has an anger that smolders like the house where her mother and grandmother died.  She never forgets a grudge or imagined grudge.  

pax, beyond that I'm not sure - do you think this is the area she grew up?  or do you think she left that and journeyed here?  either way works for my character concept, I think.  either her bitterness took her away or her bitterness sits smoldering as she carefully watches the people who may or may not have killed her family.  whadya think?


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 11, 2003)

Paxus yes please do go ahead and let me know what trouble I have caused!  He is generally not a nice guy he likes to push people around.  But when the chips are down he knows that he needs people to trust, or atleast people who trust him.  At the moment he doesnt have that.  Adventuring may cause him to see the light but for now he still pushes. He uses his wit to push people into corners to make them see that the only way for them to get out of it is to go along with what ever he says.  I am sure he has made many enemies feel free to elaborate as much as you like.  I finished up his character sheet above.  I will add description too it later, too tired at the moment.  Like Atelos I put together a couple of items just using the bare rules from AU. Let me know if you want changes, additions, etc.


----------



## Atelos (Nov 11, 2003)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> Atelos, Tenkar, and FaenFriend:  Those are good backgrounds.  Can you come up with reasons to be joining a prospecting town in northern Devania, or would you prefer I give them to you?




I was thinking that this is the general area I was in when my mistress dissapeared and that I've stuck around and joined up with the prospectors because I'll need money and a chance to develop my skills in order to unravel the mystery, but feel free to suggest something better.  Perhaps also a way to have me already friendly with some of the other characters, because I doubt that Phain is particularly trusting after whatever hapened to Sadune.



> One small note:  Atelos, I think your strength should be 6, not 8.  (10-2-2)




Yep.  Must not have adjusted it when I decided I wanted a better constitution in lieu of the strength I had bought.


----------



## FaenFriend (Nov 11, 2003)

Perhaps Kai-Moash is in the area because he was doing some freelance work assisting a blacksmith in town.  Now, the small job is over and he's looking to either move on or find some other type of work in town.

Also, I'm planning on posting my character sheet tonight ... do we have a rogue's gallery or should we just post the characters here?

FaenFriend


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Nov 11, 2003)

FaenFriend said:
			
		

> Also, I'm planning on posting my character sheet tonight ... do we have a rogue's gallery or should we just post the characters here?




For the time being, we can just use this board.  We won't need a Rogue's Gallery
until we actually start play, which should be fairly soon.

FaenFriend:  Kai-Moash will have joined a caravan heading to the new town of Ke-Donal.  His stated plans are to start a smithy to suply the prospectors, but there is a strong hope of adventure out on the frontier.

Atelos:  Yes, this region is the area where Sadune disappeared.  You're following rumors of shadow trolls north, as they are both skilled magisters and vicious marauders.  It's not a strong lead, but it's the best you've got at the moment.  As a note, while you won't be trusting of everyone, you know very well that whoever attacked your mistress wielded powerful magic.  A kind and clearly magic-less individual might earn your trust more easily, especially if they are also basically naive and gregarious.  Giants and faen are noted for friendship.

Darkdancer:  At the moment, you're sort of aimlessly wandering.  You don't have the slightest idea who might have done this, or why, or where they went, so you've left the north-central region, crossed the Elder Peaks, and somehow ended up as part of a caravan.  You're not thinking all that clearly at the moment; six years of nothing but blanks and red herrings have cut down on your hope of finding the arsonist, so you're thinking about starting over, far away.

Those all sound good to you?


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Nov 11, 2003)

I was thinking of a Litorian 1 / MageBlade 2.
Caran's clan mysteriously disappeared, leaving him the last member of his clan.  He wandered the land for a while (using his natural abilities to follow leads).  He soon found a teacher who took him under his wing and taught him the ways of the Mage Blade.  He left his master after a brief stay of instruction, and armed with the basic knowledge of the art, continued to follow leads, most recently winding up in the prospecting town.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Nov 11, 2003)

I think three characters searching for some element of their backstory might be too many.  There are plenty of other motivations out there, you know.  Money, glory, power, duty, love, or just the simple joy of it all work perfectly well.


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Nov 11, 2003)

well, I also thought about making a Verrik Magister motivated by gold and gaining of power, but I wonder about having 3 spellcasters and a mage blade in the party.

Or perhaps this Litorian just has an uncommon thirst for adventure and wanderlust.


----------



## darkdancer (Nov 11, 2003)

sounds good.


----------



## tenkar (Nov 11, 2003)

Well, Tenkar is looking for the right place at the right time.  If your going to be the hero, you need to go where heroes are needed.  Backwater towns are just the place to find adventure


----------



## Arden (Nov 12, 2003)

Hey Paxus,

Faen Friend sent me a link to this thread, and I was wondering if you could add me as an alternate if the game is already full.  I'm pretty flexible about character choices--I'll go with whatever will complement the existing characters.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Nov 12, 2003)

The game is full, so you're down as #1 on the alternates list.


----------



## FaenFriend (Nov 12, 2003)

*Kai-Moash, Level 3 Giant, Character Sheet*

Comments, suggestions, and corrections are welcomed.

*Kai-Moash*
Truename: Rinsho 
_Male Giant 3_
Type: Giant
Size: Large
Height:  9' 1"
Weight: 568 lbs.
Hair: Shaved head, but would be black.
Eyes: Brown.
Age: 64 years
Exp:3,301

*Attributes*
*Str:*  	22 (+6)  [16 points, +4 giant]
*Dex:*  		10 (+0)  [4 points, -2 giant]
*Con:*  		14 (+2)  [4 points, +2 giant]
*Int: *  		10 (+0)  [2 points]
*Wis: *  		12 (+1)  [2 points, +2 giant]
*Cha: * 		08 (-1)   [0 points]

*Hit Dice:* 3d10 (+ 6)
*HP:* 27 [Max] 
*AC:* 15 [10 + 4 armor + 0 Dex +1 Iron Flesh]
*Initiative:* +0
*BAB:* +2
*Melee:* +8 [+2 BAB, +6 Strength]
*Ranged:* +2 [+2 BAB, +0 Dex]
*Speed:* 30’

*Saves*
*Fort:* +5 [+3 base, +2 Con]
*Ref: * +1 [+1 base, +0 Dex]
*Will:  * +2 [+1 base, +1 Wis]

*Weapons*:
*Dagger* +7 [+8 melee, -1 large, 1d4 [+6 str], 19-20/x2, P]
*Giant's Maul* +8 [+8 melee, +1 masterwork, -1 large, 2d8 [+9 Str (two handed)], x2, B]

*Feats:* Iron Flesh (ceremonial), Power Attack, Stomp (3rd level feat)

*Skills:*  12 points
Climb +7		[ 1 Rank, +6 Str]
Craft (Weaponsmith) +8	[ 6 Ranks, +0 Int, +2 giant]
Diplomacy +1		[ 0 Ranks,  -1 Cha, +2 giant]
Intimidate +2		[ 3 Ranks,  -1 Cha]
Jump +8			[ 2 Ranks, +6 Str]
Sense Motive +3 		[ 0 Ranks, +1 Wis, +2 giant]

*Languages* : Common and Giant

*Racial qualities:* +2 Diplomacy, Sense Motive, Craft. +2 Str, -2 Dex.

_Wearing/Carrying_
Dagger									[2 gp]
Great maul, Masterwork							[348 gp]
Leather Coat, Masterwork (+4  AC, max Dex +6, check penalty -1)	 	[350 gp]
Traveler's Outfit (dark gray & brown)					[1 gp]

_In backpack [2 gp]_
Adventurer's Outfit (dark gray & blue)
Artisan's Outfit (black & white)						[1 gp]
Artisan's Tools (blacksmith), masterwork					[55 gp]
Bedroll										[1 sp]
Blanket										[5 sp]
Hammer	 (see magic items below)						[800 gp, 5 sp]
Rations, 10								[5 gp]
Rope, hemp								[1 gp]
Torches, 3										[3 cp]
Waterskin								[1 gp]

_In pouch [1 gp]_
Flint and Steel								[1 gp]
10 Licorice drops (see magic items below)					[750 gp]

*Coin* (in pouch):
383 gp 8sp 7 cp

_Magic Items_
*Po-Teron's Hammer *[800 gp, 5 sp]  This hammer is of simple design, but seems well-made.  It was a gift to Kai-Moash from his master Po-Teron at the end of his smithing apprenticeship.  Twice a day, the hammer can be used to repair an item, as per a heightened version of the Repair (Lesser) spell.  (Cost analysis – 5 sp for hammer, 800 gp spell [2 (caster level) x .5 (spell level) x 800 (twice per day)]).

*Aeia-Laissa's Licorice Drops* (10 remaining) [750 gp]  These delicious candies were given to Kai-Moash as a going away present from his mother, Aeia-Laissa, a locally famous candy maker.  Each delightfully salty licorice drop protects whomever devours it, so long as they are a giant.  It is the perfect gift from a mother who feels that she can no longer watch over her son.  The protection provided is the spell Eldritch Armor.  (Cost analysis – 750 gp [1 (caster level) x 1 (spell level) x 1.5 (item creation modifier) x 1 (racial restriction) x 50 (single-use item) x 10 (number of items)]).

Kai-Moash's parents apprenticed him to a blacksmith at an early age where he has worked for the past thirty or so years as he has grown into early adulthood. Because of the demands of his labor, his parents and the master blacksmith encouraged him to partake in the Shu-Rin ceremonies. But his amazing size and strength have come at a cost - his life has been spent mainly working, without contact with other young giants, and his muscle is not backed by a strong sense of self-identity or emotional maturity. Released now from his apprenticeship, he is traveling into the world as a blacksmith journeyman. But unknown to his family or former master, he has little desire to seek employment as a smith. Instead, the lure of adventure and self-discovery call to him. What role can he play in this vast world? How can he make a difference in others' lives beyond sweating over a forge? For now, he may support himself by his craft as he travels, but his wide-eyes are looking for true romance and adventure.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Nov 13, 2003)

All we need now are character sheets from Aust and tenkar, and a character background from Aust.  Verrik or litorian work perfectly well, with a good backstory; don't worry about an excess of magic.  There's really no such thing.


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Nov 13, 2003)

I'll get my character finished this weekend, probably Sunday.  Work has been hectic this week.


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Nov 13, 2003)

edit double post


----------



## tenkar (Nov 13, 2003)

Aye, same on this end... hopefully with have the stats by tonight or friday the latest.


----------



## tenkar (Nov 16, 2003)

Bit delayed but here it goes:

Tenkar    Human   Mage Blade  Level 3

Str   14     +2                   
Dex  12    +1                  
Con   12   +1                   
Int    10                        
Wis  10
Cha  16    +3

 HP = 20

Attack Bonus Melee = 2 +2 = 4
 Attack Bonus Ranged = 2 + 1 = 3
 Attack Bonus Athame = 2 +2 +1 +1 = 6

Feats/Talents:  Born Hero (+1 Hero Pt), Natural Swordsman (+1 Sword Dam)
Weapon Focus (Longsword +1 Hit), Power Attack

Masterwork Longsword           315 gp
Mighty Comp Longbow (+2)    300 gp
20 Silver Arrow                       20 gp
20 Arrow                                  1 gp
Silvered Dagger                       10 gp

Chain Shirt +1  1100 gp

Skills:   Spellcraft (int) 1, Intimidate (cha) 3 +3=6, Knowledge (int) – Heraldry 1, Ride (dex-cross) (2) 1+1 = 2,  Alchemy (int) 1, Jump (str) 1 + 2 = 3, Climb (str) 1 + 2 = 3, Swim (str) 1 + 2 = 3, Search (int) 3, Concentration (con) 4 + 1 = 5

Spells Readied:
0 (3) = Read Magic, Minor Illusion, Glowglobe (lesser)
1 (2) = Mudball, Obscuring Mists

Spell Slots 3/3

Light Warhorse  150 gp     Saddle (military) 20 gp  Bit and Bridle   2 gp
Saddle bags  2 gp

2 x 50 ‘ Silk Rope  20 gp,  Backpack 2gp, 1 week trail rations 3.5 gp, 2 waterskins 2 gp
Bedroll  1 sp,  Whetstone 2 cp, 5 torches 5 cp, Flint and Steel 1 gp, grappling hook 1 gp,
Belt Pouch 1 gp,  3 sacks 2 sp, 5 flask oil 5 sp, hooded lantern 7 gp, ink 8 gp, 5 sheets parchment 1 gp, explorer’s outfit 10 gp, ink pen 1 sp, 3 days feed for horse 1.5 sp

Money left:  14 gp, 123 sp, 18 cp… less then he should have, but Tenkar never was one to keep hold of his money


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Nov 17, 2003)

I'd like to get this started soon, so whichever of Ardern or Aust presents me with a fully developed character sheet and background first will get the spot.  Sorry to put pressure on you, but I don't want this game to disappear.


----------



## Arden (Nov 17, 2003)

Putting character together now...


----------



## Arden (Nov 18, 2003)

Here are my character's stats.  I'll have a background up shortly.

Galed Bramley
Human Champion of Light 3

Str 16
Dex 10
Con 12
Int 10
Wis 12
Cha 14

HP: 24
AC: 19 (+7 armour, +2 shield, [additional +1 vs. swords])
Init: +0
Speed: 20 ft.
BAB: +3 (+6 melee, +3 ranged)
Attacks: +8 Masterwork longsword (1d8+4 damage)
Saves: Fort +4, Ref +1, Will +4

Skills (18 points total)
Diplomacy +5 (3 ranks +2 cha)
Sense Motive +5 (4 ranks +1 wis)
Spot +5 (4 ranks +1 wis) 
Gather Information +5 (3 ranks +2 cha)
Ride +4 (4 ranks +0 dex)

Feats
Natural Swordsman (talent)
Sense the Unseen (ceremonial, truename)
Weapon Focus (longsword)
Power Attack

Equipment

Armour and Weapons:
Materwork longsword (315 gp)
Chain and plates armour (600 gp)
Longshield (20 gp)
Morning Star (8gp)
Dagger (2gp)

Mundane Stuff:
Backpack (2gp)
Waterskin (2gp)
1 week's rations (3.5sp)
lantern, bullseye (12gp)
oil, 6 flasks (6sp)

Magic Items:
Oil of Magic Weapon x2 (100gp)
Potion of Lesser Battle Healing x2 (600gp)
Potion of Strength Boost (300gp)

Mount and related gear:
Heavy Warhorse (400gp)
Military Saddle (20gp)
Saddle bags (4gp)
Bit and Bridle (2gp)
1 week's feed for horse (3.5sp)

Total: 2338.3 gp  Money remaining: 311gp, 7sp


----------



## Arden (Nov 18, 2003)

And the character background....

Galed's father, Alrin, is the direct descendent of a very old aristocractic line, and takes that fact very seriously.  A long-standing member of the Order of the Axe, Alrin hopes to see the old human kingdoms wrested free of the Giants' control and his family's title rekindled.  Galed was trained from his youth to be a champion for this cause.

Galed took the Order's commitment to peace and justice to heart at an early age, but as he grew older slowly came to reject its opposition to the rule of the Giants.  After a bitter argument with his father he left home, and is now looking to serve the realm of the Diamond Throne in his own way....

Edited for clarity


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 18, 2003)

Looks like Galed's father and Janos' politics are similar. Though Janos doesnt particularily resent the Giants, only the human nobility that suck up to them and probably the Sibeccai who act the same.  Might make for some interesting conversations between Galed and Janos.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Nov 18, 2003)

Arden said:
			
		

> Galed was trained from his youth to be a champion for this cause.




I'm curious, why champion of light, not freedom?  The Order of the Axe seem like quintessential champions of freedom to me.  This isn't a criticism, just a query.  Also, I assume that you are also hired on as a guard?


----------



## Arden (Nov 18, 2003)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> I'm curious, why champion of light, not freedom?  The Order of the Axe seem like quintessential champions of freedom to me.  This isn't a criticism, just a query.  Also, I assume that you are also hired on as a guard?




Partly because I came up with the character before the background, and I like light a bit better than freedom.  I did think about switching, but the founding ideals of the Order of the Axe are things like order, justice, peace, which seem more like champion of light causes to me.  Galed takes those things very seriously, but broke with his father over his opposition to the Giants.  

Hiring on as a guard works for me. Galed could have joined up with a caravan to get a chance to travel around and find some sort of wrong to right.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Nov 19, 2003)

I've started the in-game thread.  It's under the heading "AU: Northlands."  Let the game begin.


----------



## darkdancer (Nov 19, 2003)

pax, if you don't mind, I finally updated my sheet to include equipment.  the changes (equipment) are in red - I have listed that I have a light horse with saddlebags, because esme's strength is so (not) strong that if she's carrying her pack, her movement is 20 feet.

if the horse is problematic, let me know and I'll remove her and add the money for her and her stuff back to my pack.

sorry about the delay.


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 19, 2003)

Guess I should inquire in the same vein, as Jonas also has a horse and I have posted already in the IC thread where I included his horse.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Nov 19, 2003)

Assuming that you spent the cash for a horse, it's perfectly fine.  If not, do so.


----------



## darkdancer (Nov 19, 2003)

bought and paid for.


----------



## FaenFriend (Nov 19, 2003)

Quick question ... how big is this caravan?  Ten wagons?  Twenty?

And also ... woo hoo!  We're started!  

FaenFriend


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 19, 2003)

yay start.  i have a request - to not offend people who are still looking for an AU game could we perhaps change the title of this thread.  Darkdancer I believe started the thread, if you could edit your first post and change the title to AU Northlands - full or something similar it would let people still looking for a game know that this one is currently full.


----------



## darkdancer (Nov 19, 2003)

Good idea!  Sorry, wish I'd thought of it earlier.  Here I go....


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Nov 19, 2003)

Twenty wagons, about as many mules carrying prospectors' lighter gear.  Some  four dozen prospectors, eight or nine merchants and crafters, and a dozen guards plus the captain, just to be safe.


----------



## FaenFriend (Nov 20, 2003)

I made a minor change to my character sheet ... I put my artisan's outfit in my backpack and put on my traveler's outift now that the journey has started.  Hope that's ok.   

Not to be pesky, but should we start a Rogue's Gallery thread?  I keep hopping about in this thread to look at different folks.  Though - it's not THAT inconvenient.

FaenFriend


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Nov 20, 2003)

Clothing changes aren't particularly time-consuming.  I suppose we should start a Rogue's Gallery.  Where does it go?


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 20, 2003)

they are in the Rogues Gallery forums http://www.enworld.org/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=19


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Nov 20, 2003)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> they are in the Rogues Gallery forums http://www.enworld.org/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=19




We now have a Rogue's Gallery thread.  Go ahead and post your characters there.


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 21, 2003)

Just so every one has the link to the new RG page - http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=69650


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 27, 2003)

Thought I would take this out of character if thats okay.  Paxus here is the math for Jonas' intimidate score:

max ranks = 6, spent 4 points at 1st level akashic, 4 points for 2 ranks as an unfettered. So 8 points spent for 6 ranks.

6(ranks)+4(affinity with skill)+3(skill focus)+2(skill application)+3(cha)=18+2(synergy with bluff)=20

Let me know if I got any of that wrong, but I am pretty sure that AU uses the synergy with bluff.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Nov 27, 2003)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Let me know if I got any of that wrong, but I am pretty sure that AU uses the synergy with bluff.




I hadn't actually realized that there was such a synergy bonus, despite having played 3E since the first printing of the PHB; guess it just goes to show that not even the DM is omniscient.  However, I don't see the Skill Focus feat listed in AU, and I'm not sure if that was an intentional exclusion or not.  I will check on the official AU rules board and post the answer here.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Nov 27, 2003)

From the response I got, I gather that A) the feat does exist in AU and B) it is an unnamed bonus, so it will stack.  However, the akashic ability Skill Focus is an inherent bonus, and so does not stack with Affinity with Skill.


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 28, 2003)

Hadnt thought of bonus types, so I double checked em all, sorry I hadnt done that earlier - glad you reminded me.
For reference here is what I came up with (concurs of course):
skill memory = insight bonus
skill focus (akashic) = inherent bonus
synergy = synergy bonus
affinity with skill = inherent bonus
skill application = unnamed bonus
skill focus (feat) = unnamed bonus (doesnt stack with itself)

it looks like Skill Application can be taken multiple times and can affect the same skill in a different pairing, but I dont intend to take it again, so it wont come up here.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Nov 28, 2003)

How much time do you all want to spend on the tournaments?  I'm equally willing to do anything from round-by-round combats to a single-post summary.


----------



## FaenFriend (Nov 28, 2003)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> How much time do you all want to spend on the tournaments?  I'm equally willing to do anything from round-by-round combats to a single-post summary.




I'd be happy with either, though it might be fun for at least each player who is participating to have one tournament combat done round-by-round.  Perhaps their most significant.  For instance, you might simply state that Galed wins his first two matches and then have him play out his third match, which is markedly more difficult than the earlier ones.  If he wins, you could summarize how he does in any further matches.  Just a thought.  But I hope that's not too boring for those folks not participating.

So, either way, I'm as happy as a giant clam.

FaenFriend


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 29, 2003)

I like Faen Friend's idea.  I am also happy either way, story-based or turn-by-turn based are both fine by me.


----------



## Arden (Nov 30, 2003)

FaenFriend's approach sounds like a good suggestion--anyway, I'll go along with any way you'd like to handle the tournament, Paxus.


----------



## darkdancer (Dec 1, 2003)

me, too,  although esme will probably just be drinking whiskey in the pub ... to keep warm  .


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 10, 2003)

im back.  things are moving along very nicely while i was away. i am glad to see that i am still in the runnings   let me know when you want Jonas to rp out a battle.


----------



## FaenFriend (Dec 16, 2003)

I just wanted to comment that I'm really enjoying this game, everyone.  Keep up the great posting!  I can't wait until we're all on the same side in an encounter and we can let loose the can of whoop (after much serious RP, of course!).

Cheers,

FaenFriend


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Dec 16, 2003)

FaenFriend said:
			
		

> I just wanted to comment that I'm really enjoying this game, everyone.  Keep up the great posting!  I can't wait until we're all on the same side in an encounter and we can let loose the can of whoop (after much serious RP, of course!).
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> FaenFriend




I'm afraid it may be awhile; I'm going to be out of contact from the 17th to the 29th, so we'll just barely be able to finish the tournament.


----------



## darkdancer (Dec 16, 2003)

actually, paxus, I'm kinda glad to hear (read?) that:  I'm going home (for the first time in a year and a half   ) to the states for a couple of weeks (12/19-1/7) and my internet access during that time will be spotty at best...     

however, I will make every effort to keep up - feel free to play esme as a bitter, sullen npc as needed ...   

{_too many emoticons? _  }

EDIT:  oh, and I'm enjoying this, too, FaenFriend!


----------



## FaenFriend (Dec 16, 2003)

Paxus Asclepius said:
			
		

> I'm afraid it may be awhile; I'm going to be out of contact from the 17th to the 29th, so we'll just barely be able to finish the tournament.




No problem, I'm sure many of us will be on some vacation of sorts.  I myself will be gone for much of that time.

Esme: You'd better like it!  You're the one who started it all!


----------



## Erekose13 (Dec 16, 2003)

enjoy your vacation pax and everyone else.  this is really going well.  sounds like we are coming together as a team with this event


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 5, 2004)

My wife did a really nice picture for me of my character Jonas, and his sister Kalidra. Here is a link to Jonas's pic. The girl in the picture is his sister Kalidra, whom I am playing in another online game elsewhere.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 7, 2004)

If anyone wants to buy anything, or do anything else in town, they've got until tomorrow morning to do so.  After that, I'm assuming you all head out.


----------



## Arden (Jan 8, 2004)

Cool pic, Erekose.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 9, 2004)

Thank you, I will pass on your compliments to my wife.  I really like the way that she captured both of my characters.  She too is really happy with the way it turned out.


----------



## FaenFriend (Jan 12, 2004)

Yes, very nice artwork.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 29, 2004)

Paxus, how are things going?  The games seems to have stalled a bit and I am just wondering if you were waiting for one of us to post?


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 29, 2004)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Paxus, how are things going?  The games seems to have stalled a bit and I am just wondering if you were waiting for one of us to post?




I am indeed.  Haven't heard a peep from Arden in a long time.  I'd rather not NPC him without talking to him, but I will if necessary.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 29, 2004)

I think Arden is covered, looks like he created some light just before your last post.   Looking quickly over it we have Phain, Kai-Moash, Galed, Jonas, Tenkar and Esme all accounted for. I think it was Atelos though he posted recently.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 29, 2004)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> I think Arden is covered, looks like he created some light just before your last post.   Looking quickly over it we have Phain, Kai-Moash, Galed, Jonas, Tenkar and Esme all accounted for. I think it was Atelos though he posted recently.




Right, Atelos.  I have difficulty with names.

Edit: All is now in order.  Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jan 30, 2004)

FaenFriend, it's your action.


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 27, 2004)

Seems this game has fallen away, anyone still here?


----------

